# Critical Mass Rides in the I.E.



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Hey, I have been going into OC or LA for monthly Critical Mass rides. Are there any in the I.E.? I was told that Riverside has one but are there any other rides?


----------



## Kappaccino (Jun 21, 2009)

From what I've seen on youtube, Crit Mass rides seem to be populated by asshats. 
Instead of promoting the positive aspects of cycling, it looks like they do more harm than good.
Pissing off motorists isn't something I plan to do.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Kappaccino said:


> From what I've seen on *youtube*, Crit Mass rides *seem* to be populated by asshats.
> Instead of promoting the positive aspects of cycling, *it looks like* they do more harm than good.
> Pissing off motorists isn't something I plan to do.


Youtube is your reference? super. 

back on topic to the OP, try rustling something up on your own at http://www.midnightridazz.com/events.php if you don't get a response.

good luck!


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanks Hollywood. I know they do the L.A. Mass ride. 
I never knew that they had connections in this neck of the woods too.


----------

